# How do you know you hold to the correct doctrine



## ijunn (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,

I had a discussion today with someone who asked me how I can be sure that I am holding to the correct doctrine. I am attending a reformed church (subscribing to the three forms of unity, at least on paper, since I can't tell if everyone believes the content). He's a roman catholic, at least, he was baptized in a roman catholic church, and he said that sola scriptura leads to subjectivism. He made me think of someone in my church, who keeps changing his doctrine believing everyone who reads the Bible is being led into the truth by the Holy Spirit (something I find erroneous, because I believe that God promised to guide His Church into the truth, not every individual who reads the Bible persé). Now this is something I am familiar with in evangelical churches. Everyone interprets the Bible in his/her own way (subjectivism), but I guess it is no much different in the reformed church I am attending. Do you think there is some validity in what he says, that sola scriptura leads to subjectivism? Since there are so many protestant denominations. How can we tell right doctrine from wrong and vice versa. How can we know we hold to the right doctrine (for example concerning the Lords Supper), or does everyone have to decide for himself which doctrine seems the most plausible? Any thoughts, anyone? How can I best respond to my roman catholic acquaintance?

Greetings.


----------



## johnny (Dec 14, 2014)

Good Morning Ian,

Please compare the Cannons of the Council of Trent with the Westminster Confessions and you will instantly recognise who is holding the correct doctrinal position. Catholics "even nominal ones" are great at confusion just like most unregenerates.
They will deny truth because they hate the truth, just like we also hated the truth before God graciously redeemed us 
and opened our hearts to UNDERSTAND the truth of the scriptures. We cannot now say like Pilot "What is Truth"

Here is a CARM link to the Council of Trent.

Council of Trent: Canons on Justification. | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry


----------



## MW (Dec 14, 2014)

ijunn said:


> Do you think there is some validity in what he says, that sola scriptura leads to subjectivism?



It can, but it need not. Protestants hold to the importance of tradition in subordination to holy Scripture. The aim is to pass on the biblical faith and life from generation to generation. Hence the use of confessions, catechisms, and directories in the Protestant tradition. In Roman Catholicism tradition is not in subordination to Scripture and openness to "development" can lead to doctrines and practices which are directly contrary to the teaching of Scripture.


----------

